# Dakka Dakka or Choppa Choppa?



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

As you may have guessed I was wondering what was better for a Boyz Mob of Orks, Shootas, or Sluggas and Choppas?

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: The rest of the army will be assault based, except the Deffkoptas. The rest of the army is made up of the Black Reach Orks, except that the 2 Big Shootas wil be replaced by a Nob (with Boss Pole, Big Choppa and Slugga) and a Boy (with Choppa and Slugga). Not only this, but the squad I'm asking about (before this edit) will have the same Nob configuration regardless of weaponry.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

My first reaction was make it all slugga and choppa but the more I think about it. It may not be a bad idea to have a single mob of shoota boyz to help provide fire support for the rest of the boyz.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

That's what I was thinking. I coud put 2 Big Shootas (or Rokkit Launchers?) in this squad too. Just to add some extra punch.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Personally, I favor slugga boyz, but that's mostly because I started my army with the last codex and Shoota Boyz were utterly worthless.

In truth, these days, I'd go with the Shoota Mob.
Their guns are decent, they have a pile of shots, and as Boyz, they have enough attacks that the extra attack per model really tends to get lost in the shuffle....

That said, they're both excellent options.

On the special weapon front, I prefer Bg Shootas over Rokkit Launchas, but that's because I relegate my anti-tank duties to the squad Nob and his Power Klaw.

In general, if you go with a Slugga Mob, I'd take the Big Shootas.

If ALL of your Boyz are packing multi-shot guns, then the Rokkit Launchas are a better bet.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Too late. I've already built and undercoated them. They have Sluggas and Choppas, with a Big Choppa and Boss Pole on the Nob. But I am thinking of getting another squad, with Shootas, Big Shootas and the previous Nob layout.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

I vote for Dakka Shokk attack guns with dreads as troops. they hold objectives very well!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Really depends on how you intend to use them.

12/20 boyz in a trukk/wagon = choppas. Use the speed of the transport to capitalize on the sheer assaultiness of your basic ork. Extra attacks in assault are vastly superior to extra shooting attacks in this case.

20-30 boyz on foot = shootas. Using the sheer bulk of numbers and relative range advantage of the shoota to help negate their lack of speed, they make a very nice defensive element, great for guarding close by objectives. Their numbers also help mitigate the loss of attacks in assault, while the extra couple rounds of fire help soften targets up before they hit da green wall.

PK Nobs and Big Shootas for both types.

In both cases, the Big Shoota is the preferred support weapon. 

Rokkit Launchas are tempting, but one shot at BS2 is a huge gamble, especially coupled with the short range. The 24" range means it's not going to be used every single turn, chances are it'll only get fired a couple times...with a 66% failure rate and you have a weapon that you're lucky if it hits once in the course of a game. To hell with that.

Big Shootas have the range and rate of fire advantage. Mathematically speaking, it's guaranteed one hit every time you pull the trigger...which is a big deal for orks. Factor in its halfway decent range and strength and you have a very useful weapon...and a cheap one too.

PKs are just a no brainer in assault units. The low initiative of your average ork means the 'swings last' feature isn't that big a deal, meanwhile the Nob's high base strength combined with furious charge means you have a three-shot lascannon strapped to your arm. A lascannon that always hits vehicles rear armor...you just have to deliver it.

In the bigger, static mobs it becomes less a no brainer and more of a no loss situation. You won't be delivering that fist anytime soon, but when something comes to tangle with your megamob, it's going to have to be BIG (nobody with half a brain sends something small and fragile within striking distance of a giant mob), so you want that klaw there to do the killing for the rest of your mob. Everyone else is there to kill their rank and file and take bullets for your Nob until I1 comes along and the score is evened. Granted, it's an expensive option, but one you'll be glad you took.

PK Nobs and Big Shootas in all cases.



snuggles said:


> I vote for Dakka Shokk attack guns with dreads as troops. they hold objectives very well!


If you're going for a dread mob, then you'll want Kustom Forcefields on your Meks, not SAGs...shokk guns are fun, but the relatively flimsy armor of dreds and kans really do need that 5+ cover save, especially if you're using them to hold objectives (which may not be where you wish they were)


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Too late. I've already built and undercoated them. They have Sluggas and Choppas, with a Big Choppa and Boss Pole on the Nob. But I am thinking of getting another squad, with Shootas, Big Shootas and the previous Nob layout.




Big Choppa?

Ugh.

It adds so little... there's a reason those things are cheap to take.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

True, but they also don't take away much (especially now that there's no bonus attack with the PK). For a lot less points compared to a PK, you get about half the bonus strength, but with none of the initiative loss. (And, unfortunately, none of the ability to ignore armor)

While it wouldn't be my first choice for an upgrade nob, they're not a bad choice for members of a nob mob. Big Choppa combined with a Kombi-Skorcha is a cheap, but effective little bonus to the group's assault capability (since you're already giving up an attack by taking the big choppa there's no reason why not to take a shoota upgrade)


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh, no lie, but this is a Nob leading Boyz unless I misread him.... for the price of three Boyz, he can be flipping Land Raiders into the air.


A Nob Mob is a whole different kettle of fish.... And should still include at least one PK as anti-tank insurance.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Too true.

A boyz nob should have a PK unless you absolutely cannot afford it. And there should always be at least one PK in every nobz mob

Honestly, there should be at least one PK in every single unit that can have them, including deff koptas


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I decided yo let the Warboss and Rokkits take out the Land raiders and such. In my opinion the Big Choppa is enough. Not only that but i've painted him now so...?


----------

